

The Anti-Mac User Interface [1996] - Symmetry
http://www.nngroup.com/articles/anti-mac-interface/

======
enkiv2
I'm somewhat surprised that this essay didn't mention how close the
constraints of an anti-mac interface correspond to the 'unix philosophy' /
human interface best practices for command line applications. (This breaks the
conversational-interface-style suggestion in the second act of the essay, of
course, as well as the analogy with Starfire, which is even further away from
a unix style than the Macintosh interface was in the late 80s.)

